# Cheap rent in dubai or sharjah for studio or 1bhk for family?



## hitentolia2000 (May 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am new in UAE. My job location is in Nakheel, Dubai . I am looking studio apt for my family . I want Indian schools also in that area and my budget is 30000 aed Per annum. So please suggest me where to live ? Dubai or sharjah ? Someone suggest me for Discovery Garden, Dubai and some one suggest me to Sharjah Dubai boarder area . Which is suitable for the same?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

30k in Dubai is pretty difficult, even for a studio. Even for Sharjah, its going to be a tight squeeze, and you will have to do a fair bit of searching in order to find something in that range. Another question you have to answer is about your commute, and how to manage that. Sharjah is 45 minutes away from Nakheel by car. Being new in the UAE, you may not have a license or a car, so you may need to factor in transportation costs. 
Discovery is quite close to Nakheel, but you would have to raise your budget to live there.


----------



## hitentolia2000 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the same. if Budget is near 35000 to 40000 it is okei? and yes i want to know abt that is there here facility of lift in car from sharjah to nakheel ? and whats a tentative cost for the same so i have calculate the same in my mind. I have a indian driving license which i got on april 2011. So how much time will take here for license process?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

I cant give you any clarity on rents, but fact is, that anything in or around the Discovery area is going to be expensive. JBR, JLT, Marina, Jebel Ali, Barsha etc are all within range of Nakheel, but the cheapest rents for studios would start from mid to high 40s. And in many cases, air conditioning carries an extra cost, apart from the electric bill. Factor in that as well. Check dubizzle for rent comparisons.

Car lifts are available from Sharjah to many places in Dubai. You can also take a car lift from Sharjah to Rashidiya metro, and then take the train from there to Nakheel. metro charges would be around AED 12 per day...Add another AED 20-30 for the car service. It can take anywhere from 2-3 months minimum to get a license. Dont count on getting it quickly.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Merging the two posts you are trying to allocate around 50% of your salary for the accommodation only... additionally you'll have to pay bills and transportation that will probably bring it to around 60% if not more.
Your son will need to be schooled soon. In the very end, to answer your question, don't make the move unless your situation in your country is really difficult at the moment.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

hitentolia2000 said:


> Hi, I am new in UAE. My job location is in Nakheel, Dubai . I am looking studio apt for my family . I want Indian schools also in that area and my budget is 30000 aed Per annum. So please suggest me where to live ? Dubai or sharjah ? Someone suggest me for Discovery Garden, Dubai and some one suggest me to Sharjah Dubai boarder area . Which is suitable for the same?


Your budget is obviously tight. Are you going to earn enough to sponsor your family here? Will your employer provide medical and schooling? No-one wants to be separated from their family, but I don't think you are going to be able to afford to have them with you just from reading your initial post.


----------



## hitentolia2000 (May 24, 2014)

thanks for all advice . But I have to move with family and i will sponsor for my family . My wife is Medical Laboratory Technician and she did B.SC(Micro) and D.M.L.T. 
I heard that here its a good chance for Medical field so she will be get job after sometime will stay here. So I think 6-7 month is difficult to survive but after that may be not problem. My child is in Playgroup so I need his schooling over here too.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dubai will be too expensive, i replied to your first post also, check Ajman. That's probably your best fit for your budget and find a car lift service from Ajman to Dubai (at least one that will drop you to a metro station) there are many, check dubizzle. Even with transport and rent you will be within budget, and get a larger apartment. 1 Bed around 25k studio around 15-18k. Again, check dubizzle, there are many on there.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

hitentolia2000,

I understand your situation. I was looking out for apartments with a low range. I could not find any decent locality wherein I would find less noise, good community etc etc. Moreover I work at JLT. After a lot of thinking, I found a place in Discovery gardens a studio apartment 585sqft, paying 48000 pa. But you have to look at few things, considering you have a kid to school. 
When you come here initially, your setup costs are high: Bed, utensils, washing machine, fridge, gas etc etc. (you can find all these on dubizzle) 
Look at warsan (international city), this is not too far from Nakheel. Rents here are lower than discovery gardens, however travelling to warsan would be a tad bit painful as there are no metros, fewer buses and cabs would be expensive. The rent in warsan is normally 38k+ for a studio room. 
Note that you have to keep in mind for Security deposit, agent commission towards the apartment.

I'd suggest, you come here alone get sorted with the apartment etc, then get your family here. Get your wife on your visa, life will be better for them atleast.


----------

